# 60/40 VG/PG not wicking?



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

Hi all,
Looking for some advice. A while back I diluted some horrible tasting juice with Dolly Varden VG. I still got vapor off the hits, but it tasted like smoke. Tasteless smoke and burned the throat. I asked on the Whatsapp group and was told that maybe it was wicking up to the coil, but not entirely around the coil. I chucked the juice.

Then I ordered some Voodoo juice in 60/40. Worked great on the Evod 2, but on the Nautilus mini and Aspire ET-S BVC it does the same thing... Will vape perfectly for couple of hours, and then suddenly I get the mouth full of smoke taste again....

Could it be that the 60/40 ratio is not wicking properly in the BVC coils? If so, how can I try to fix the issue?

Thanks


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/3/15)

Hi @Viper_SA 

Yip that horrible taste you are getting is most probably a dry hit, the wick around the BVC coil is not saturated enough, and providing you with some delicious "burnt wick" flavour! 

I have used higher VG juices in the Nautilus mini before, but have found you do have to compensate somewhat. 60/40 juices should still work a charm, try one of the following things :

1) turn you wattage/voltage down a touch, if your mod/device allows for that. It could be that you are burning through juice, quicker than the wick cam wick.
2) if you cant/dont want to do that, heres a little trick: when tightning the glas of the nautilus mini tank onto the Base, turn it till finger tight. Then loosen it again, either an full 360 turn, or even 2 turns. This will leave a slight gap between the Base and the glass, but it wont leak, promise. I found that this improves not only the airflow, but also the wicking through the 4 small holes
3) last one takes a bit of drilling, but if you can enlarge at least 2 of the small holes in the BVC coil a bit, it will dramaticly improve the coils wicking ability. Enlarge to 1.5mm holes, should be enough I should think.

NO NEED to get rid of any juices, unless it tastes like socks, then for sure. 

Hope this helps, shout if not!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (13/3/15)

Great advice from @Vapey McJuicy. All I can add is that those BVC wicks, once burnt, cannot be used successfully again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

Nights like these makes me want to say "screw it" and go back to stinkies.....
There goes a whole lot of brand new coils.... I actually just compared the 4 bottles of Voodoo juice I have, and they all seem like different viscosity. Could just be the blue glass and the fact that I haven't had any nicotine since 16:00...... 
FFS!


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Hi @Viper_SA - as @Vapey McJuicy says, the nautilus mini is definitely capable of handling higher VG juices. I have vaped the bombies juices in the Nautilus Mini with no problems. Bombies is a high VG juice. I cant remember exactly its ratio but i am confident it is higher than 60% VG. 

I would also recommend you perhaps try a new coil. I do recall some people having a few underperforming BVC coils. Maybe a new coil will help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Oh, another thing @Viper_SA 
Just double checking:
Once youve filled the Nautilus Mini, you need to give it a few minutes for a new coil to saturate before you start vaping. Just fill it up and leave it on your mod for say 5 minutes in an upright position. 

As a matter of interest, what mod are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Nights like these makes me want to say "screw it" and go back to stinkies.....
> There goes a whole lot of brand new coils.... I actually just compared the 4 bottles of Voodoo juice I have, and they all seem like different viscosity. Could just be the blue glass and the fact that I haven't had any nicotine since 16:00......
> FFS!


Dont lose the faith buddy.... We have all been there at some point. Some days, nothing just seems to work like it should hey.

What mod have you got the mini nautilus/other clearo on?

Before you haste to the Engen for a ciggie, try no 1 and 2, at the same time on the mini nautilus. 

In mine I currently have some 75VG juice, and at 4.3 volts it vapes just stellar. Slow and shorter draws also helps. 

Even if all the juices you have, have different viscosities, you should still be able to enjoy them no problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

I agree with Vapey McJuicy

Hang in there @Viper_SA 
You will get through it
Dont go back to stinkies. You have done so well so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/3/15)

PS, and as you can see, there is Always plenty of help and encouragement available on this forum.

Especially from great guys like @Andre and @Silver, gentleman and learned scolars of the Vapoverse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

Right, now that I have some nic in my system, courtesy of the back-up sticky.... My own version of load shedding you could say 
Using the eLeaf 30W on the mini. Between 3.6 and 46V mostly. I did try several new coils since last night. Both in 1.8 and 1.6ohm. What I just noticed is that the 1.6ohm coils have smaller holes than the 1.8. Problem originally occurred on the 1.6 coil and keeps going. I put 2 or 3 drops straight on the atty,the screw in and let it sit, at times for almost an hour last night, no luck. Grabbed some cheap Hengthavor juice for work today and struggled through on that. 2 more 12 hour shifts this weekend, no idea how I'll make it. 

On the ET-s and Evod 2 I have the 10W D16 eLeaf battery. run the 1.5ohm evod 2'1 at 3.4V and the 1.8ohm et-s at 3.8V
The evod 2's has also started doing that dry hit thing now... so umless I get the mini to fire right I'm screwed untill monday when I might have time off to look into the diy suggestion.


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

Just starting to feel like vaping is a bottomless pit that sucks your wallet dry.... New coils, coil modifications, perhaps hunt for the perfect juice again.... Where does it end? Never heard someone complain"this zippo wont light this ciggy".....
Anyways, I need to be at work at 05:00 and need some sleep after a seriously stressful afternoon. Can't help but feel "well there goes a cool R5k down the "I tried this once" drain. 

Peace


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

I have to say @Viper_SA , to have such a bad experience with three tanks is really bad luck. I dont recall having that in my journey. Often i would have problems with one device and try and try again, but sometimes i would just put it aside and carry on with other gear.

You need to get one or two devices working well and one or two juices you love. Then you will be set and you can experiment further at your own pace.

Not sure what else to advise you at this point regarding the vape gear

But let me say that you have done so well to get this far. Dont give up. You will get it right. And we are here to try help.


----------



## WHeunis (13/3/15)

Something doesn't feel right about this... dry hits on an EVOD2?!
That is something I have simply never experienced, unless I crank the wattage/voltage really far too high than what a commercial coil is built for...

I just can't think of very many scenarios outside of a small range that would do that.
That limited list as follows:

1: Too much wattage/voltage. Personally, I wouldn't go higher than 4.2v (or its wattage equivalent) on a commercial coil that isnt built for that kinda action (see: Atlantis, SubTank, Delta 2, etc)
2: Too thick juice. Thickest ive done in an EVOD is 50/50...
3: Too much vacuum in tank (highly unlikely, but with bad airflow this is a possibility - try turning airflow tighter by just a SMALL bit)
4: Too soft of a draw (try drawing just slightly harder)
5: Pre-firing before drawing or firing after the draw has stopped.
6: Pocket-firing causing burnt coils (once it's burnt you either need to bin it or rebuild it) - Lock/Power down your device when its not in active use - even just a quick few seconds in the pocket can be dangerous!
7: External pollutants. (realistically, i can only imagine a logging plant, or furniture factory causing that kind of cloggies?)

That really is the only things I can imagine causing a problem, whether on it's own or in combination with each other.
Some are habits that need to be unlearned, some are just the nature of it...

Try identifying the cause of the problem first, and then one can work from there on a solution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

Well, I don't have any other juice at the moment, or new coils. Between 12 hour shift this weekend and the stuff that keeps a bachelor busy in and around the house there will be no shopping until Monday, and locally no good juice available. So, it's a suffer in silence kinda situation, or a back to the stinkies relapse. I see no other alternative right now for the weekend. The turning loose of the Mimi's bottom did help, but I have no fresh coils left, burned through the remainder of my two packs since last night.will try to mechanical mod the attys to at least use up the 60/40 I have left. And maybe try to salvage some of my chucked juice experiment. Smelled good, just didn't wick and thinning it out further will almost leave no nic or flavor.. Will try the drilling if the coil holes first when I have time.knew I shouldn't have sold my cheap chinky start-up kit so soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

On a more positive note: I'm high as a kite after 3 ciggies, so what the hell

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> Something doesn't feel right about this... dry hits on an EVOD2?!
> That is something I have simply never experienced, unless I crank the wattage/voltage really far too high than what a commercial coil is built for...
> 
> I just can't think of very many scenarios outside of a small range that would do that.
> ...




I run the evods at 3.4v, the et-s at 3.8v and the mini at 3.8 - 4.4v. No other issues like pocket firing and such.
Not adjustable airflow on 4 of the 5 tanks. 
So, it's back to too thick a juice, airflow, or me being a retard.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/3/15)

@Viper_SA i feel super bad that your going through such bad luck

I'm back in JHB on Monday, on Tuesday let me come and visit you. Give you a decent rebuildable tank for ur Istick that will solve all of your problems.

Go watch some tank coil building videos and get yourself back into the Vaping mood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (13/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Viper_SA i feel super bad that your going through such bad luck
> 
> I'm back in JHB on Monday, on Tuesday let me come and visit you. Give you a decent rebuildable tank for ur Istick that will solve all of your problems.
> 
> Go watch some tank coil building videos and get yourself back into the Vaping mood


Nice one Shuan  always there to help out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/15)

I really appreciate the offer, very gentlemanly of you. I do however have no clue about building coils, jigs etc. And I don't want to mess up something that is on loan. Great guy for offering. Problems is, I only get Monday off and Tuesday it's back to 12 hour night shift...

It just gets me down that one can spend this much cash, well to me it's a lot, and still not be able to get your fix. Dunno what to do. Off to bed now, gotta get up at 04:30 and prepare for a vapeless day.... Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/3/15)

Not on loan brother, yours  

Rebuildables are the way to go, I haven't used a regular coil in months. I can't see myself spending on coils when I could just make a coil that costs literally a few cents ! 

I can come out on Tuesday early in the day, I work for the government so it's not like I finish work at 5pm. Lol 

No need for a jig or anything, il set you up with a little kit that has all of the essentials. If you can straighten a paperclip I can teach you how to build a coil.... Il start you off with something easy and then you can work your way up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

wow, I don't know what to say....I have seen people offer to loan other members some pretty impressive gear on here before, but for someone whom I have never met to offer a total noob some gear is really great. At least I got a little vape on today. Got the Kangertech Evod 2's firing on some cheap Hengthavorn Menthol/Cola mix. No idea what nic content, as the chinese shop's stock has no indication of strength. But the shop stays open until 21:00 and opens at the crack of dawn, a real life saver.

Did some checking earlier, and the only measuring tool I have at work are some screw driver tips with sizes on. The 1.8ohm Nauti mini coil has holes that are just over 2mm in diameter. Even with the 2 screws loose on the bottom of the tank it still gives me dry hits. Tried my last new 1.8 coil in it this morning  The 1.6ohm's holes are between 1 and 1.5mm

Strangely enough, the holes on the 1.6 and 1.8 BVC on the ET-S seem to be the same size...

The two holes on the Evod atty are different sizes and both less than 1mm. No idea why the Voodoo juice worked on it so well the first day. But that was the 12mg Devil's Breath, and it seems thinner than some of the 6mg's I got later. A lot thinner than the 6mg Gravestone... 

Never had this issue with the Skyblue juices I've tried, or any of the cheaper brands. Seriously considering getting some stuff and mixing my own juice. Quitting smoking has it's health benefits, but it sure is much more expensive to vape at this point... 

@shaunnadan I will drop you a msg via whatsapp to discuss Tuesday. Thanks again. At least now all that expensive juice won't go to waste or have to be diluted with PG and getting the flavor messed up.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/3/15)

Good morning @Viper_SA I hope you have resolved your issue. I have been selling VooDoo juice for the last 8 months and not once have had anybody had an issue with his problem. It seems very strange. 60/40 is not a high VG content as some other juices are a lot higher as been mentioned. Please do not give up on your vaping yet as you have done so well. I also do know that there was a whole load of dodgy BVC coils around and know of people were changing them daily and was causing a lot of problems. A wonderful offer made by @shaunnadan will effectively change your vaping experience forever. Rebuildables are definitely the way to go and it will open up a new vaping experience for you. If I can be of any further assistance to you please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Good morning @Viper_SA I hope you have resolved your issue. I have been selling VooDoo juice for the last 8 months and not once have had anybody had an issue with his problem. It seems very strange. 60/40 is not a high VG content as some other juices are a lot higher as been mentioned. Please do not give up on your vaping yet as you have done so well. I also do know that there was a whole load of dodgy BVC coils around and know of people were changing them daily and was causing a lot of problems. A wonderful offer made by @shaunnadan will effectively change your vaping experience forever. Rebuildables are definitely the way to go and it will open up a new vaping experience for you. If I can be of any further assistance to you please let me know.




Voodoo juice at 60/40 from my experience on the smaller clearos and tanks still work well but need something like a spinner batt to give it that slight extra oomph to give you a decent Vape. It's not too high vg to be blocking up the tanks or causing wicking issues.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

@Zeki Hilmi Thanks for the support and the feedback. I guess it's just one of those things hey. Your juice is awesome tasting and I will definitely continue using it as soon as I sort out the issues with the coils or on another device. I have to admit that I got the ET-S as a back-up after my initial impression of the Aspire products in the Nautilus Mini.Since then however, I have found that the BDC Evod 2 gives better flavor and a nicer vape over all for my taste. Could be a bad batch of BVC coils, it was the first 1.6ohm coils I bought, the previous batch was 1.8ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/15)

Everyone who is serious about quiting should get themselves an RDA and learn to make a coil. It's really not complicated at all. And there are tons of tutorials that are easy to follow. All that is required is some patience and determination. Unlike Cigarettes which are easily available, we need to be planning ahead for times when something goes wrong. The alternative means going back to a filthy addiction which is going to kill you.

To everyone who offered support and advice here, I salute you all. Most especially @shaunnadan. I think you deserve a medal or something for your efforts in helping peeps stay on track.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

RTA - rebuildable tank atomizer
RDA - rebuildable dripper atomizer
???
Did I get that right?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/3/15)

@Viper_SA now you talking vape language

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (14/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> RTA - rebuildable tank atomizer
> RDA - rebuildable dripper atomizer
> ???
> Did I get that right?


Asolutely! And just when you have that down pat, we shall give you bottom feed devices. Wait, @shaunnadan has a Reo, let him show you that. Kudos @shaunnadan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> RTA - rebuildable tank atomizer
> RDA - rebuildable dripper atomizer
> ???
> Did I get that right?



Spot on! Just one more you might encounter: RBA (ReBuildable Atomizer) - which simply refers to all atomizers that are rebuildable. 
In other words all RTAs and RDAs are RBAs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

For those that are interested and haven't stripped one yet, that is what the Aspire BVC looks like 
Trying to decide if it would be worth the cost and effort to re-wick it. Looks like a lot of effort just to strip it down to drill out the holes in it.....


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/3/15)

@Viper_SA do your self a favour and get that RTA that was offered to you. A lot more simple and will save you money and time and energy in the long run

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (14/3/15)

@Viper_SA Brother never lose faith I started on the same route and yes I'm a Nooby 
I had dry hits after dry hits using 3 to 4 coils a week and at R40 a pop not cheap.
I then got my self a RBA on recommendation on this forum, did some research on You-tube and ecigssa.co.za on how to build it.
My first taught was I don't have all the special tools and skill to do this and what if I blow something up all my money down the drain. 
Well let me tell you, you don't need special skill or special equipment to do a build. I was so surprised on how easy it was to build a coil and wick it. The best part is for the price of a R50 coil you can almost build 20 or more of your own coils.
You are part of this Vaping Family Bro keep the faith and BUILD THAT COIL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Viper_SA do your self a favour and get that RTA that was offered to you. A lot more simple and will save you money and time and energy in the long run



If Shaun hasn't changed his mind, I'd love to get the RTA, but in the meantime I have spent the cash on the Nautilus Mini, so instead of letting it sit in a closet, it would be nice to be able to use it as well....


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> @Viper_SA Brother never lose faith I started on the same route and yes I'm a Nooby
> I had dry hits after dry hits using 3 to 4 coils a week and at R40 a pop not cheap.
> I then got my self a RBA on recommendation on this forum, did some research on You-tube and ecigssa.co.za on how to build it.
> My first taught was I don't have all the special tools and skill to do this and what if I blow something up all my money down the drain.
> ...



Still waiting to hear back from Shaun, but I am curiouswhat the recommendations would be. RTA or RDA to begin with? What brand, wick material and wire etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> If Shaun hasn't changed his mind, I'd love to get the RTA, but in the meantime I have spent the cash on the Nautilus Mini, so instead of letting it sit in a closet, it would be nice to be able to use it as well....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

Replaced the last coils from the same batch on one each of the ET-S and Evod 2. Been vaping all day on the two without issue. Convinced it was a wicking issue. Unfortunately I burnt up my last Nautilus mini coil last night, so unable to test it on the Hengthavorn juice. I miss the clouds from the mini, even though they are nothing compared to some of the big guns' clouds here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Wolf (14/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Still waiting to hear back from Shaun, but I am curious what the recommendations would be. RTA or RDA to begin with? What brand, wick material and wire etc?



I'm relay a noob and cant really recommend any RBA's at this stage  I use the RBA sections of my Kanger Sub-tanks and they are a great and a easy build. For coils I use 28G Kanthal resistance wire and Organic Japanese Cotton for wicks all obtainable very cheap from our great forum vendors.
Sure @shaunnadan will sort you out quite nice Bro and if I may quote @Alex *Kudos *@shaunnadan 
If you like the RBA's and want to get in the market, the more experienced members will guide you to the right RBA that can suit your needs and pocket.

_ps: Defiantly gonna get me 1 or 2 RDA's,  I don't really need them just a must try VAPING GEAR THING _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/15)

Hey

So spent the day out and about in ct! Some gorgeous weather right now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/15)

So il give you the "tools of the trade" enough to easily build coils . Wire and wick included. You can decide from there what you prefer to use.

I still need to see what I've got back home but il give you a hint... It's a goodie !!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So il give you the "tools of the trade" enough to easily build coils . Wire and wick included. You can decide from there what you prefer to use.
> 
> I still need to see what I've got back home but il give you a hint... It's a goodie !!!



Honestly don't know what to say, except "Thank You"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (15/3/15)

lol, I now know this feeling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

Just a heads-up. I have 2 very new Evod 2 clearo's that I will pass on to @shaunnadan when h brings through the rta for me. He seems to get around quite a bit and I want to give back a little, since everyone have been so nice to me. So, if anyone finds themselves in a position where they might want and Evod 2, just hit @shaunnadan up. They don't have coils in though....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

Just want to cut in here and say, @shaunnadan  dude, seriously wow!  I take my hat off to you Sir!  You're karma is probably at level 1000  or at very least it should be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

@shaunnadan 

Thanks for helping out so many new folk!

You are a vaping superhero
And a force for good
I salute you

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------

